# WTB - Front Fairing For Trice QNT



## WIGHTDIAMOND (15 Jan 2019)

Please let me know if you have one you'd sell. Full size or mini of interest. Many thanks.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (26 Jan 2019)

Still looking!


----------



## Mr Magoo (31 Jan 2019)

Tip off .……...I understand a few used ex racing Zipper and Streamer branded lexan fairing 
in various states and condition ….will be listed on Ebay early next week


----------

